# Petition to OFCOM to disable the PIN requirment from Sky Movies Channels



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello all!

Following recents discussions on this topic, I thought I'd start a petition on the subject to see if I (we!) can get OFCOM to change their rules so those who don't need it can disable it. Yeah, I know, the devil will be ice-skating before that happens but I have to at least try 

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/disableskymoviespinprotection


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

cwaring said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Following recents discussions on this topic, I thought I'd start a petition on the subject to see if I (we!) can get OFCOM to change their rules so those who don't need it can disable it. Yeah, I know, the devil will be ice-skating before that happens but I have to at least try
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/disableskymoviespinprotection


Duly Signed!!


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Perhaps the broadcasters should be forced only show pin rated programs at a time when no pin is required - thus no PIN.

Automan.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well this is what originally happened, I think. Then Sky decided that they wanted to show these movies during the day so OFCOM decided that they could if they implemented this PIN protection system.

I found the original Press Release from 2006!

http://corporate.sky.com/investors/..._of_daytime_pin_protection_for_sky_movies.htm


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I think you'd have more luck petitioning TiVo to update the firmware to add sending the PIN on such channels (and as we know, there's fat chance of that ever happening) 

Can't see Ofcom doing much though. Sky have done what Ofcom required and after all premium pay channels on a closed platform are mostly a private matter with the platform operator. If however they had pin protected movies on channels that aren't theirs and on "free" channels, that would be another matter.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> I think you'd have more luck petitioning TiVo to update the firmware to add sending the PIN on such channels (and as we know, there's fat chance of that ever happening)


Indeed 



DeadKenny said:


> Can't see Ofcom doing much though. Sky have done what Ofcom required and after all premium pay channels on a closed platform are mostly a private matter with the platform operator.


Except that they're on cable as well, but I do take your point.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

cwaring said:


> Except that they're on cable as well, but I do take your point.


Good point. I forgot that. Does Virgin enforce a PIN on those channels then also?


----------



## mjk (Mar 13, 2002)

Signed, but I'm afraid I'm not hopeful. I wrote to OFCOM on this a while back and their reply showed a complete failure to understand why it is an issue. Same idiotic approach as when I wrote to them about why they should require Sky to open up CAMs and allow third party STBs/DVRs. I fear OFCOM is a lost cause as long as their political masters lack the backbone to do something that the Murdoch organization would not like.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

DeadKenny said:


> Good point. I forgot that. Does Virgin enforce a PIN on those channels then also?


Yes. In fact, you've just reminded me to chase something up as they've actually been getting it wrong; ie needing a PIN when one is supposedly not required (after 8pm for Cert 15 films; I think!)


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

When this was originally discussed, it was reported that OFCOM stated that it wasn't a requirement to apply the PIN entry, but just to provide the facility for it; and that it was Sky's decision to not make it switchable with the parental controls.

Since Sky intentionally show premiere films at the same time on each day of the week, rather than shuffle them on different days, I can only believe that Sky have done this intentionally to prevent people using rival PVR's to Sky+.

Personally, I feel that Sky have totally-misunderstood the issues that they are facing with users deserting the platform to FreeView and FreeSat and, if they opened the market to third-party tuner cards and PVR's, they would have more chance of protecting their main source of profit, which is just the monthly subscription.

In my opinion, it is only Sky's head-in-the-sand attitude to not allowing any other company to make a profit from the use of their platform that allowed the NDS hardware to be used in preference to the TiVo.


----------



## Mark Bennett (Sep 17, 2001)

Signed


----------



## Richardr (Oct 20, 2000)

iankb said:


> When this was originally discussed, it was reported that OFCOM stated that it wasn't a requirement to apply the PIN entry, but just to provide the facility for it; and that it was Sky's decision to not make it switchable with the parental controls.


The OFCOM rules are that use of the PIN system is mandatory out of watershed.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Following recents discussions on this topic, I thought I'd start a petition on the subject to see if I (we!) can get OFCOM to change their rules so those who don't need it can disable it. Yeah, I know, the devil will be ice-skating before that happens but I have to at least try
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/disableskymoviespinprotection


I think you will find it is more use to start one on the 10 Downing Street petitions website if you want it to get the maximum amount of publicity and signatures.

see http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/

While you are there you might also want to take a look at this petition to ban advertising on Sky subscription channels. Its not my petition I hasten to add.

See http://petitions.number10.gov.uk/Sky-rip-off/


----------

